# It is the " Year of the Inspector"



## cda (Feb 1, 2019)

*            ""  Arguing with an inspector is like mud wrestling with a pig...It's fun 'til you figure out the    
                 pig likes it ""


https://www.chinahighlights.com/travelguide/chinese-zodiac/pig.htm


        And there is even a coin for it::

https://catalog.usmint.gov/1-year-of-the-pig-2019-B15050.html

*


----------



## fatboy (Feb 1, 2019)

I resemble that...………


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2019)

2019 is the year of "ji hai" (or gei hoi in Cantonese



https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/lunar-new-year-2019/index.html


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/lunar-new-year-etiquette-dos-donts-chinese-new-year/index.html


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2019)

Yea.  Our year is here!!!


Let the mud begin


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2019)

slop, slop, oink, oink


----------

